# JUST GOT BUSTED!



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got a knock on the door from the apartment management. Aparrently I am in violation of smoking on my patio with wood fire smokers or grills. I didn't know that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I guess someone started a fire on there balcony recently and ruined it for everyone. GOOD NEWS...I am allowed to use an electric grill/smoker. I thinking about making a fake electric cord to the UDS or just breaking down and getting a watt burner. Either way I'm done for a while or just late night smoke after the employees have gone home. Carp I have 2 loins in the cure right now, guess I'll have to midnight them. This sucks! Bad thing is if caught by the fire dept. it's 1500.00 fine that I dont want.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 28, 2010)

man that is depressing news, what kind of country is this? banning smoking, next they'll want our guns

I guess you have to move it to the bathroom and roll up a wet towel under the door!   turn the exhaust fan on high


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

OH they ain't kicking me down for good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll just have to go electric, gonna start looking at them tomorrow. Another option is making my UDS into a watt burner. I ain't giving up my smoky goodness. The property manager is a sweet gal by the way, just doing her job. It's all about the fire dept and property insurance blah blah.


----------



## princess (Sep 28, 2010)

Me? I'd bring some smoked brisky to your local firefighters and ask them how to help you "change it back" in the interest of good food... ;)
 


meateater said:


> OH they ain't kicking me down for good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nwdave (Sep 28, 2010)

Do what you got to do, BUT, don't forget to treat the manager to some smoked goodies to keep her on your side.  Rules, rules and more rules mostly generated by the insurance complex wanting to restrict their liability.  They're so afraid of anything that will cut into their profits, like paying for legitimate claims.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 28, 2010)

Can ya go propane??


----------



## eman (Sep 28, 2010)

miamirick said:


> man that is depressing news, what kind of country is this? banning smoking, next they'll want our guns
> 
> I guess you have to move it to the bathroom and roll up a wet towel under the door!   turn the exhaust fan on high


Wait, I thought he was busted for smoking meat


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

No propane or open fire, they just came back and gave me the riot act. There was an apparent previous infraction placed on my door a few weeks ago that I didn't receive. My neighbors are of non god fearing decent and are of the chicken dung type. They like Big "O" I'll stop there, with this post anyways. I'll just get a watt burner and procede as usual. My other 3 neighbors will still get treats.


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

eman said:


> Wait, I thought he was busted for smoking meat


Ya I was!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 28, 2010)

> or open fire


 I would bust the next sob that lights a cigarette with a butane lighter. Even the Forest Service allows propane when the high country here is dam near explosive; but you can't smoke outside of a building or a car... You should be able to run propane on an apartment patio..


----------



## fftwarren (Sep 28, 2010)

well idk how your fire dept is out there but idk any FD's around here that right tickets and I have worked at many of them


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I would bust the next sob that lights a cigarette with a butane lighter. Even the Forest Service allows propane when the high country here is dam near explosive; but you can't smoke outside of a building or a car... You should be able to run propane on an apartment patio..


 I agree but gonna do it all legal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just like the neighbors should have registered there two vehicles and pay NEVADA insurance. Wait LAS VEGAS insurance.


----------



## bbally (Sep 28, 2010)

You need one of the A-MAZE N smokers that Todd Johnson sells and a hot plate.  You will be turning out the good stuff again for under 40 bucks.  Convert and cook!


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

bbally said:


> You need one of the A-MAZE N smokers that Todd Johnson sells and a hot plate.  You will be turning out the good stuff again for under 40 bucks.  Convert and cook!


That's on my plate, I'm still deciding right now.


----------



## old poi dog (Sep 28, 2010)

bbally said:


> You need one of the A-MAZE N smokers that Todd Johnson sells and a hot plate.  You will be turning out the good stuff again for under 40 bucks.  Convert and cook!


+1 on this idea.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 28, 2010)

I would check out your local Sam's Club and get a *40" MES* and get the 3yr extended warranty, You will love it.  Easy to use and best of all it works great with an *A-MAZE-N-SMOKER*...


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 28, 2010)

That sucks man i know your pain, i was in an apartment before my house and they had the same rules and then i had a new braunfels fsb smoker so that never got used and i was steamed!! Some idiot starting their patio on fire has ruined it for people with a brain in their head. I am curious on making your uds electric? Seems like your cheapest way to go.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 29, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I would check out your local Sam's Club and get a *40" MES* and get the 3yr extended warranty, You will love it.  Easy to use and best of all it works great with an *A-MAZE-N-SMOKER*...


For some reason, the sam's club web page does not show any Masterbuilt products right now.  I did see them listed there on a web search a few days ago.  I wonder if they are dropping them (for the season)?


----------



## mikedixon (Sep 29, 2010)

I lived in an apartment complex like that in Pa. It didn't take me long to make it back to Tn. I got 4 acres I can do any thing I d___ well please on. I can run all 4 smokers at once and burn garbage and brush too. Naked if I want too. I love living in the country. This is how America should be!


----------



## princess (Sep 29, 2010)

::struggling to refrain from 'smoked sausage' comments::






 


mikedixon said:


> I  I can run all 4 smokers at once and burn garbage and brush too. Naked if I want too.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd try the hotplate thing first.  You may have to block off the bottom 1/2 of your UDS.

"Necessity Is The Mother of Invention"!!!

Todd


----------



## bronxbbq (Sep 29, 2010)

I bet even with electric they will still complain. I live and smoke in NYC. I bet somone doesnt like the smoke smell and this is a way to make you stop.

I say smoke on!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree----MES 40 with AMNS on the side.

I hate to see a woody have to change to watts, but I guess it's either that or move to PA!

We would let you smoke with anything you want, just to get a sample now & then.

Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 29, 2010)

and i am just happy to be able to pee anywhere in my yard at night lol
 


mikedixon said:


> I lived in an apartment complex like that in Pa. It didn't take me long to make it back to Tn. I got 4 acres I can do any thing I d___ well please on. I can run all 4 smokers at once and burn garbage and brush too. Naked if I want too. I love living in the country. This is how America should be!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2010)

Much of PA is like that too. The only house I can see is my son's, and that is only in the Winter when the leaves are off the trees.

It doesn't have to be only at night. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







pandemonium said:


> and i am just happy to be able to pee anywhere in my yard at night lol


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> and i am just happy to be able to pee anywhere in my yard at night lol


I have defined that as watering my wifes rose garden.


----------



## meateater (Sep 29, 2010)

Well they cant bust me for an electric smoker. I have the written henderson fire dept regulations. Now I just need to figure out what I want. A couple of places already cleared them out for x-mass decorations, it was 101* today. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Go figure. Good thing I'm stocked up on pulled pork and beef, bacon, and buckboard bacon or I might have withdrawls.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 29, 2010)

my second smoker was a bradley electric and i was quite happy with it, easy to use and the wood pucks that go with it come in a lot of variety, they cant harrass you for that


----------



## meateater (Sep 29, 2010)

WOOHOO, I think I got an idea. I just might make a 30 gal UDS Watt burner. I found this and just need to call the drum company here locally and get some dimensions. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I appreciate all the ideas everyone, but I just love my drum. A AMS is still on my list, just set back a bit till I get this built. I have 2 pork loins in the cure ready for a smoke job on the 3rd, gotta get moving. I think I'll camo paint this one just to irk the neighbors. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.cabelas.com/p-0005860510798a.shtml


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that bro, that sucks.

When I first moved to Atlanta I shared an apartment with a buddy and we had it going on - 3rd floor overlooking the pool and the scenery there was amazing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My buddy bought a really nice gas grill and put it on our patio and we used it ONCE and the county passed a law the same week that you couldn't have them... we made do with an electric grill but missed the big one.


----------



## meateater (Sep 29, 2010)

itsmetimd said:


> Sorry to hear that bro, that sucks.
> 
> When I first moved to Atlanta I shared an apartment with a buddy and we had it going on - 3rd floor overlooking the pool and the scenery there was amazing.
> 
> ...


I'll have to midnight smoke my CB since my parts wont be here in time. But watch out for my next project!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2010)

itsmetimd said:


> Sorry to hear that bro, that sucks.
> 
> When I first moved to Atlanta I shared an apartment with a buddy and we had it going on - 3rd floor overlooking the pool and the scenery there was amazing.
> 
> ...


Should have been able to keep using it
Grandfather Clause?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2010)

meateater said:


> WOOHOO, I think I got an idea. I just might make a 30 gal UDS Watt burner. I found this and just need to call the drum company here locally and get some dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That element says 200˚ to 220˚. Isn't that a little low?

I love the Camo idea---I think I recommended that to the guy building the Army Jeep set up.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2010)

meateater said:


> I'll have to midnight smoke my CB since my parts wont be here in time. But watch out for my next project!


LOL---How will you keep squealers  from smelling it?


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Should have been able to keep using it
> Grandfather Clause?


Would have been nice!  We didn't even check into anything like that... they put the letter on our door and he sold the grill.


----------



## meateater (Sep 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> That element says 200˚ to 220˚. Isn't that a little low?
> 
> I love the Camo idea---I think I recommended that to the guy building the Army Jeep set up.
> 
> Bear


Thats pretty much all I could find. It's the replacement for the brinkman which is open along the bottom. I bought my 30 gallon drum today. It's about the same size as a ECB, but I'm not gonna open the bottom up all all hoping that it will get hotter. I might put a ball valve but I want to do a test burn first. I'm thinking with lava rock in the bottom I might be able to retain more heat also. Worse thing I'll just have to smoke smaller pieces.


----------



## meateater (Sep 30, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> That sucks man i know your pain, i was in an apartment before my house and they had the same rules and then i had a new braunfels fsb smoker so that never got used and i was steamed!! Some idiot starting their patio on fire has ruined it for people with a brain in their head. I am curious on making your uds electric? Seems like your cheapest way to go.


It's in progress, Now if I can tap into the squealers power, I didn't just say that out loud did I?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2010)

meateater,

Maybe you could try the method of Camo that I used to use on my compound & recurved bows. Paint it all one color, like black. Then use two-faced tape or scotch tape rolled up, and stick leaves all over the place (Oak & Maple work best). Then spray the whole thing dull green (as in olive drab). It ends up real neat, OD green with black silhouettes of leaves all over it.

Just a thought,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 1, 2010)

Go meat! Ya gotta take some pics! I love the camo idea too. And tapping into the squealers power. Losers. LOL!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:


meateater said:


> WOOHOO, I think I got an idea. I just might make a 30 gal UDS Watt burner. I found this and just need to call the drum company here locally and get some dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meateater-my UDS is a watt burner. The drum is 30 gal. and the element came out of an old Redi-Smok that belonged to my dad-in-law.  Here is my Electric Ugly Drum Smoker build and the first q-view to come off of it.


----------



## baboy (Oct 1, 2010)

meateater said:


> WOOHOO, I think I got an idea. I just might make a 30 gal UDS Watt burner. I found this and just need to call the drum company here locally and get some dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Bearcarver said:


> That element says 200˚ to 220˚. Isn't that a little low?
> 
> I love the Camo idea---I think I recommended that to the guy building the Army Jeep set up.
> 
> Bear


I looked at this when I was at Cabelas and there is no thermostat on it so how hot it gets will depend on the gauge and length of the cord you use and the insulating capabilities of the smoker you put it in.


----------



## meateater (Oct 1, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> meateater,
> 
> Maybe you could try the method of Camo that I used to use on my compound & recurved bows. Paint it all one color, like black. Then use two-faced tape or scotch tape rolled up, and stick leaves all over the place (Oak & Maple work best). Then spray the whole thing dull green (as in olive drab). It ends up real neat, OD green with black silhouettes of leaves all over it.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly how I'm doing mine. Khaki base coat with brown and green. I did my ar-15 like that and came out great, more of a desert camo.


----------



## brdprey (Oct 1, 2010)

princess you slay me, but they in my opinion are right, save your smoker and get a mes. smooosh the management, and always be willing to give them rat fink ba__rds the "your number one" just because some crack monkey burned up there home. youll like the mes, however i do have a question?

if you do get it, and you do smoke it up (hopefully where they can see it.like break in period) i would like to hear how much bchin they are doing and if they had a grand tour of your smoker........i personally love to piss with people like them.  good luck. let us know the fun your having


----------



## meateater (Oct 1, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Go meat! Ya gotta take some pics! I love the camo idea too. And tapping into the squealers power. Losers. LOL!


Squirrel, that's great! LMAO. I'm taking pics as I build it.


----------



## meateater (Oct 1, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Quote:
> 
> meateater-my UDS is a watt burner. The drum is 30 gal. and the element came out of an old Redi-Smok that belonged to my dad-in-law.  Here is my Electric Ugly Drum Smoker build and the first q-view to come off of it.


Dutch, you don't get any creosote without any vents? I'm hoping for at least 225* closer to 250*


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 2, 2010)

Finally got a new camera.

  The new profile picture is my balcony. Been here 4years. Havent been busted yet.

  Of course I feed the next door neighbor  with tasty stuff on occasion.

  The landlord would have a fit if he saw the BGE quaking at 750 degrees making steaks...flames shooting out the top.

  Or boiling some lobsters with the propane burner.

  Makes the MES seem sorta low key compared to the other stuff.


----------



## meateater (Oct 2, 2010)

Be careful and dont get busted.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2010)

Why is it every time I come to this thread, I hear "Mission Impossible" music in the background, and I visualize meateater dressed in all black, sneaking out to his smoker at Midnight, with a rack of ribs under his coat? 

Maybe it was the shrooms I stuffed in my Stuffz burgers?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

I can sooo see that too Bear! I love the MI remix! I am gettin' my groove on this a.m.!


----------



## lugnutz (Oct 3, 2010)

is there a rule about smoking in the parking lot?? that would be my next move.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I can sooo see that too Bear! I love the MI remix! I am gettin' my groove on this a.m.!





LOL---That would be a good one for Mythmaster!

He could do a smoke of a guy in black, sneaking out to his smoker in the dark, with a rack of ribs. He'd be looking over his shoulder, and going through the whole routine, with the MI theme for background.

That would be soooo cool!

C'mon Mythy !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> is there a rule about smoking in the parking lot?? that would be my next move.




I used to get in trouble for it in school......

Oh darn, we're talking about smoking "Meat"!


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll still be doing that on the big smokes. I don't think a 20# bird will work in my new smoker, yes it's done, stay tuned.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 4, 2010)

Well whats the new smoker?? i cant stand it!!!!


----------



## meateater (Oct 4, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> Well whats the new smoker?? i cant stand it!!!!




 Take a look in the UDS build section, pics are up.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2010)

meateater said:


> Dutch, you don't get any creosote without any vents? I'm hoping for at least 225* closer to 250*


Nope, following the instructions, I only use a 1 inch X 1 inch chunk of wood. And the lid isn't all that tight anyway.


----------



## venture (Oct 5, 2010)

My guess here is the vegetarian/anal neighbors.  I went through that once.  They even called the fire department on me with no success.  I thumbed my nose at them and kept on making Q.  That was years ago and things have changed now.  I doubt if switching fuels will help if your neighbors don't like the smell of cooking meat.  I would look for a new place to live.


----------



## meateater (Oct 5, 2010)

Venture said:


> My guess here is the vegetarian/anal neighbors.  I went through that once.  They even called the fire department on me with no success.  I thumbed my nose at them and kept on making Q.  That was years ago and things have changed now.  I doubt if switching fuels will help if your neighbors don't like the smell of cooking meat.  I would look for a new place to live.




 I have the graces of the Henderson FD for now. 18" away from a structure and i"m good to go with electric smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2010)

meateater said:


> I have the graces of the Henderson FD for now. 18" away from a structure and i"m good to go with electric smoker.


Don't take any chances---Make it 18 1/4" !

A lot of "Our Qview" is at stake here !


----------



## silverwolf636 (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard a song bout things like that goin on. Only he called it Commy America.  It's gettin to the point that you can't fart without breakin some ordinance.

--ray--


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 10, 2010)

Silverwolf636 said:


> I heard a song bout things like that goin on. Only he called it Commy America.  It's gettin to the point that you can't fart without breakin some ordinance.
> 
> --ray--


Wow where you been Silverwolf long time since you have been on here


----------

